# Church on Silver Coast



## Vidanova (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi Folks
As far as we know there is not an English speaking church service on the Silver Coast, the nearest are in Porto and Cascais. We have spoken with pastors of churches who are willing to either have an English speaking service or even plant a new church which is encouraging, however in both cases, before we can move forward, we need to know potential numbers so we are trying to collate a list.

This would be a great opportunity to worship our Lord on Sundays, maybe have mid week bible study, have home groups and develop an English speaking Christian community.

Please Private Message me if you would like to be included or until I get a few posts under my belt just reply below and I will PM you when up to speed.

Blessings

Nigel and Bev


----------

